# Monster Hunter but it's Borderlands ?



## PC Master Race (Apr 28, 2021)

Hey there folks,
I'm thinking of a Monster Hunter -ish RP where the main targets are those big bad dragon (or wyvern, whatevs) monsters. Although, the "gameplay mechanic" (?) would be similar to Borderlands, in that you need to keep your distance, stay on your feet, take cover and do other tactical maneuver, while gunning down the targets, chugging grenades at them, and mixing up whatever powers you fancy.
If anyone's interested, I'd like to hear more from you !


----------



## PC Master Race (May 10, 2021)

bump


----------



## PC Master Race (May 19, 2021)

bump


----------



## PC Master Race (May 21, 2021)

bump again


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 21, 2021)

To do that, you would need Bowguns, Bows and Barrel Bombs for it to make sense with how durable the monsters are as smaller firearms won’t deal a scratch


----------



## PC Master Race (May 21, 2021)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> To do that, you would need Bowguns, Bows and Barrel Bombs for it to make sense with how durable the monsters are as smaller firearms won’t deal a scratch


I'm not actually having them in the RP. Just the general idea.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 22, 2021)

If it’s big creatures like what is typical of MH, you’ll need dem big ol’ weapons to put dents in them without doing the usual fantasy thing of swords/daggers cutting above their weight for reasons unknown

Also do not harm Rathy


----------



## PC Master Race (May 22, 2021)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> If it’s big creatures like what is typical of MH, you’ll need dem big ol’ weapons to put dents in them without doing the usual fantasy thing of swords/daggers cutting above their weight for reasons unknown
> 
> Also do not harm Rathy


They would be about the size of the warrior in BL2, which is perfectly vulnerable to normal guns.


----------



## PC Master Race (May 23, 2021)

bump


----------



## Mambi (May 25, 2021)

_<the cat looks at the boar and smiles>_ No-one else I'd rather have by my side fighting large monsters, sure!


----------



## PC Master Race (May 25, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat looks at the boar and smiles>_ No-one else I'd rather have by my side fighting large monsters, sure!


Heh, it's settled then.
So, just some general ideas about this :

- It's not supposed to be taken extremely serious like some life-and-death fights. The worst case, you black out and are taken back to camp, all your progress is lost. But hey, you're still alive.
- It's not about "what's the best way to deal with this monster", but more "what's the most fun and creative way to STYLE on this monster", heh. Think of Devil May Cry if you will.
- Changed my mind. We CAN have some superpowers, within reason obviously.


----------



## Mambi (May 25, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> Heh, it's settled then.
> So, just some general ideas about this :
> 
> - It's not supposed to be taken extremely serious like some life-and-death fights. The worst case, you black out and are taken back to camp, all your progress is lost. But hey, you're still alive.
> ...



Sounds fine to me, creatively dealing with things is what I do best! <lol> If no powers fine, if yes powers then I'll limit portals to a few miles to keep things not-cosmic. <grin> As for the concept, I only saw the movie a few days ago but I assume the idea of "big thing trying to eat you" isn't too hard a concept to fathom. <giggle>

Other than that, I'm happy to follow your lead totally. _<bows respectfully>_


----------



## PC Master Race (May 25, 2021)

Alright so the general, basic plot is that there are reports of these monsters (or, not exactly "monster", more so just oversized, wild, feral beasts) entering the people's living area and threatening their lives, so we need to deal with them.
Lemme get the starting post...


Mission successful, bounty turned in, and payment received.
It was a long day, but at least now there can be rest for the evening.
Boarding the train back home, there is a golden-scaled boar-scorpion, and his teammate a black cat.
Looking out the window into the horizon from the distance, the boar rests his weapons (a boar spear and a scorpion-style shield) against the wall, as he leans back on the seat.

Jin : That was fun, heh. But man I'm hungry. How about you, old man ?

(This bounty wasn't dealing with one of those beasts, though ; just some typical, standard bandit stuffs)


----------



## Mambi (May 25, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> Alright so the general, basic plot is that there are reports of these monsters (or, not exactly "monster", more so just oversized, wild, feral beasts) entering the people's living area and threatening their lives, so we need to deal with them.
> Lemme get the starting post...
> 
> 
> ...



<t_he cat looks up, still wiping a clear polish onto his claws, his feet propped against the back of the seat comfortably_> Mmmh? Oh, sure, I'm almost done here, sounds good. Taking down those kind of things always works up a bit of an appetite. Still, pretty small scale stuff...paid for the train and what, maybe a week's worth of supplies after expenses? 2 tops? _<he extends his claws and looks at them in the sunlight, then rest his paws against the seat cushions>_ 

We might need to think bigger...but you're the boss. What's the current options looking like lately anyway? I've been too busy chasing down things for you to hit to catch up. <_grin_>


----------



## PC Master Race (May 25, 2021)

Jin : Eeeeh I'm not really "boss", heh.

The boar shakes his head and chuckles, waving his hand dismissively.
As the train moves along, and the sounds of the wheels fill the air, he slowly rests his head on the seat. Something about the sound of the train rail rolling along feels relaxing to him.

Jin : A week's worth is alright, but yeah we might need bigger bounties, and more too, ideally, to keep us covered.

He glances back at the cat with a somewhat awkward smile.

Jin : ... I'm thinking, how about those beasts ? Those big dragon-ish, feral ones that are reported to show up lately, at the borders ?


----------



## Mambi (May 25, 2021)

_<the cat almost drops his polish and gasps>_ What, you mean the flying flaming things? Sure,* you* take the lead though, 'cause last time they nearly burnt all my fur off! <_he chuckles lightly_> Let's see, if we start charging bounty by  the pound, that could do us a good 2 months easy! So sounds good, the train pulls up in a while, let's see what bounties are out for them. 

Meanwhile, food cart's thataway, sweetie, and I hear the sushi's divine! _<he winks and points with his tail> _


----------



## PC Master Race (May 25, 2021)

Upon hearing the cat's mention of his encounter, the boar raises his eyebrows, surprised and a bit startled. Also curious too, shown in his widened eyes. He leans forward the cat a bit, his ears perked up.

Jin : Where did you see it ? What did it look like ? How big ? What kind of attacks did it do ? How did you escape ?

He then pauses a bit and, realizing his assault of questions, clears his throat.

Jin : Ahem, sorry, heh. I haven't seen one with my own eyes before so you got me hyped up.

When the cat mentions the food cart, the attendance has already pushed it to their seat. The boar gets the sushi for his teammate, but only takes a cup of noodles for himself.

Jin : I'm good with this, heh.


----------



## Mambi (May 26, 2021)

Oh it was about a month ago, when we were hunting down the wolfbane pack. Remember when we split up so I could get the bulk while you handled the alpha? Well they decided to dive over an embankment to escape me, and when I portaled over there, lo and behold this huge black-scaled thing rises over the horizon! I damn near peed myself and the wolves ran the way we came. As soon as he reared back to flame-roast me, I dived back into the portal just in time, but some flame singed the tail fur a bit. I rounded up the rest of the wolves and that was that. 

_<he takes a bite of the sushi and purrs> _Sorry I never mentioned it before...must have slipped my mind in the chaos afterwards.


----------



## PC Master Race (May 26, 2021)

Jin : Hot damn old man.

The boar is glad that his feline teammate is still alright after such a narrow escape, but he still looks away with a "yikes" expression on his face. He takes a chug off his bottle of energy drink.

Jin : At least it's not frost-type. I heard there's fire, frost, lightning, and acid... and, knowing you, being a cat and all that, frost-type would be the end of you, eh ? But, yeah, all in all, I'm glad you're alright.


----------



## Mambi (May 27, 2021)

_<he shivers>_ Frost type...ugh. Too cold for me, I'd rather take the fireballs!_ <he laughs and drips some soy sauced on his sushi_> Still though, all good in the end, and ready for more. What about you? I just came back to a half-dead alpha wolf, any tales to tell or was it more of a "whack-and-sack" deal? <_giggle_>


----------



## PC Master Race (May 27, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<he shivers>_ Frost type...ugh. Too cold for me, I'd rather take the fireballs!_ <he laughs and drips some soy sauced on his sushi_> Still though, all good in the end, and ready for more. What about you? I just came back to a half-dead alpha wolf, any tales to tell or was it more of a "whack-and-sack" deal? <_giggle_>


(Note to self, never try to RP when you're half-asleep or you'll end up with a half-ass post that makes zero sense...)

Jin : And me, I came back with a fortune to be had.

He shows the cat a bag full of weapons and armors that have been dismantled and scrapped, now just a pile of metal junk pieces. Though, for a blacksmith like him, they're definitely much more than just throw-away junks.

Jin : These should be enough for me to keep our equipment in decent conditions, for a good while.

He rests the bag on the table and takes a deep breath, as he leans back on the seat, then looks out the window again.
It's about 8pm now, the sky is pretty dark and sight range is somewhat reduced, especially when there're no houses, no light outside, only the open wilderness.
It'd be pretty eerie quiet, too, if not for the sounds of the train moving on the rails.

Jin : ... I wonder why those beasts would go as far as to get into the mainland like this. I hope it's not someone crazy enough to lure them in.


----------



## PC Master Race (May 28, 2021)

@Mambi I take it this RP doesn't work too well for you ?


----------



## Mambi (May 28, 2021)

_(oh shit, sorry, I *was* busy, and we were just sitting on a train snacking in RP so not much to add. Hold on...)_
_
<the cat admires the arsenal before him. He had thought to have need to purchase weapons, or at least repair what was damaged, but alas it was clear this was not necessary at all. He listens to his boar companion speak of lures>_

Oh I don't think so. Out here they have sparser predators. Remember, no matter  how big you are, someone's always bigger. _<he winks at his friend> _*you* should know this better than anyone, strong one! _<he grins and looks back out the window, rambling in his revere>_ Still, their reasons are their own I suppose, ours is just grab or exterminate, right?

<_sigh_> Study just enough to kill...I always thought further research might yield more results before the need for spears and bullets. But alas, always "ROAR" and then the fun stuff, right?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 28, 2021)

So the plot is taking down a dragon? I mean borederland's combat is pretty run of the mill, minus the special moves but I presume the plot is slaying a dragon?


----------



## PC Master Race (May 29, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _(oh shit, sorry, I *was* busy, and we were just sitting on a train snacking in RP so not much to add. Hold on...)_
> 
> _<the cat admires the arsenal before him. He had thought to have need to purchase weapons, or at least repair what was damaged, but alas it was clear this was not necessary at all. He listens to his boar companion speak of lures>_
> 
> ...


Jin : I mean, studying them could be beneficial too. In dealing with them. Otherwise I definitely don't feel too comfortable when there are gigantic, titanic monsters of unmeasurable sizes, right outside the-

He is cut short when a roar comes off from a distance outside the train, making him startled and let out a yelp. He looks outside the window to see the shadow of something (presumably wings) on the ground, for a brief second.

Jin : Speaking of the devil !

He grabs his weapons and quickly gets off his seat, looking up the ceiling, just when there are claws puncturing through and ripping the ceiling off.
Several dragons, about the size of raptors, quickly flood into the train and come at the two.

Jin : You get up there to see what's going on, leave these to me !

He then shape-shifts into a cobra-crocodile and readies his spear against the dragons coming at him.



Jaredthefox92 said:


> So the plot is taking down a dragon? I mean borederland's combat is pretty run of the mill, minus the special moves but I presume the plot is slaying a dragon?


Lots, lots of dragons. Standard size would be a T-Rex.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 29, 2021)

(Let's get Scylla to punch them!  )


----------



## PC Master Race (May 29, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> (Let's get Scylla to punch them!  )


(If she doesn't mind getting her hands bitten off...)


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 29, 2021)

She has claws.)


----------



## PC Master Race (May 29, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> She has claws.)


(I'm pretty sure all the dragon-like beasts you encounter have claws... and on top of that, extremely thick scales/skin. But hey, if you wanna give it a shot, feel free to. Just note that superpowers and everything is limited.)


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 29, 2021)

Is this a shoot em up sort of deal?)


----------



## PC Master Race (May 29, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Is this a shoot em up sort of deal?)


(Mostly shoot em up, but with extra spice of superpowers in, similar to the siren in borderlands. You can have melee for other enemies, though.)


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 29, 2021)

So I use Amanda then.)


----------



## PC Master Race (May 29, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> So I use Amanda then.)


(You can join now if you want. We're on a train right now, attacked by those small raptor-like dinosaurs, so it's easy to jump in.)


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 29, 2021)

Okay.)

*Amanda had infiltrated the train and was hiding in the cargo bay.*


----------



## PC Master Race (May 29, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Okay.)
> 
> *Amanda had infiltrated the train and was hiding in the cargo bay.*


(I'm sure you can make a longer post than that. Take your time.)


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 29, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> (I'm sure you can make a longer post than that. Take your time.)



Maybe tomorrow. It's almost 3 in the morning.)


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 29, 2021)

Repost)

_Amanda Bradanska had stowed away on the cargo train for some as yet unknown reason. The vixen lady was hiding behind some cargo crates while maintaining seclusion on the train. Why she was there was anyone's guess but she hid among the shadows for the time being. She would scan around with her foxy ears to wait until she was sure the coast was clear before slowly proceeding towards the front hatch door of the cargo compartment area to the next cab. All the while Bradanksa maintained her trademarked stealth as she would slowly creep in the darkness. _

(Is that better?)


----------



## PC Master Race (May 29, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Repost)
> 
> _Amanda Bradanska had stowed away on the cargo train for some as yet unknown reason. The vixen lady was hiding behind some cargo crates while maintaining seclusion on the train. Why she was there was anyone's guess but she hid among the shadows for the time being. She would scan around with her foxy ears to wait until she was sure the coast was clear before slowly proceeding towards the front hatch door of the cargo compartment area to the next cab. All the while Bradanksa maintained her trademarked stealth as she would slowly creep in the darkness. _
> 
> (Is that better?)


(looks good, now waiting for @Mambi )


----------



## Mambi (May 29, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : I mean, studying them could be beneficial too. In dealing with them. Otherwise I definitely don't feel too comfortable when there are gigantic, titanic monsters of unmeasurable sizes, right outside the-
> 
> He is cut short when a roar comes off from a distance outside the train, making him startled and let out a yelp. He looks outside the window to see the shadow of something (presumably wings) on the ground, for a brief second.
> 
> ...


_
<the cat jumps to attention at the sight of the newcomers> _Ha, that's more like it...let's earn some keep and get some rep! _<he dives out the window, grabbing the upper ledge to flip himself to the roof for a better vantage point. Looking out, he sees the large dragons circling menacingly> 

<he yells down to the boar>_ I got 2 coming at 8:00 and one at 14:00, I'll take the later one! _<he readies his crossbow and prepares his aim...>_


----------



## PC Master Race (May 29, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat jumps to attention at the sight of the newcomers> _Ha, that's more like it...let's earn some keep and get some rep! _<he dives out the window, grabbing the upper ledge to flip himself to the roof for a better vantage point. Looking out, he sees the large dragons circling menacingly>
> 
> <he yells down to the boar>_ I got 2 coming at 8:00 and one at 14:00, I'll take the later one! _<he readies his crossbow and prepares his aim...>_


When Mambi yells at Jin, he is in quite a position, his long tail strangling on one dragon's throat, his spear through the stomach of another, and each of his hands (charged with fire, frost and lightning all at once) keeping another 2 off him. He hisses in response as his cobra hood flares up.

Jin : Already 4 parallel universe ahead of you, old man !

Meanwhile, flying above the train, Mambi would see 4 dragons, each about half the size of a T-Rex, and of one type : fire, frost, lightning and acid.



Jaredthefox92 said:


> Repost)
> 
> _Amanda Bradanska had stowed away on the cargo train for some as yet unknown reason. The vixen lady was hiding behind some cargo crates while maintaining seclusion on the train. Why she was there was anyone's guess but she hid among the shadows for the time being. She would scan around with her foxy ears to wait until she was sure the coast was clear before slowly proceeding towards the front hatch door of the cargo compartment area to the next cab. All the while Bradanksa maintained her trademarked stealth as she would slowly creep in the darkness. _
> 
> (Is that better?)


Just before getting to the other car of the train, the vixen could barely hear/feel something moving inside the containers where she came out.
Some kind of yip or squeak, more like. Along with cracking sounds.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 29, 2021)

_At this the vixen's ears would twitch up as she slowly pulled out and made ready her trusty Berretta M9 pistol to get ready to defend herself.  She would take her weapon and point it in front of her as she would point at the container and aim down the iron sight. She deduced it wouldn't be possible to evade the creature as it could easily smell her, but she was hoping she could just move past the container as it would contain the creature and make it to the other cart. _


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 31, 2021)

(PSST @PC Master Race @Mambi )


----------



## Mambi (May 31, 2021)

_<as the dragons approach, the cat readies his crossbow, firing off a bolt clean through the wing of the approaching dragon;. with an ear-piercing scream, it flops in the air and comes crashing down...right into the ground in front of the train car! The impact sends the cat falling off the side, as he is just barely able to grip the side and hang on to the side of the train tightly before falling>

<looking over his shoulder, unarmed and helpless, he shudders as the remaining dragons loop around to make another pass...>_


----------



## PC Master Race (May 31, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> _At this the vixen's ears would twitch up as she slowly pulled out and made ready her trusty Berretta M9 pistol to get ready to defend herself.  She would take her weapon and point it in front of her as she would point at the container and aim down the iron sight. She deduced it wouldn't be possible to evade the creature as it could easily smell her, but she was hoping she could just move past the container as it would contain the creature and make it to the other cart. _


The container shakes a tiny bit, but otherwise whatever is inside doesn't seem to acknowledge the vixen's presence.
The cracking noises and the yips/squeaks get gradually louder, sounding... feral. It would be hard to explain, yet at the same time easy to tell.
Judging from the cracking, it sounds like the creature, whatever it may be, is hatching from an egg... and the yips sound like it's a reptile.
How big it is, though, is just anyone's guess... but not for now.



Mambi said:


> _<as the dragons approach, the cat readies his crossbow, firing off a bolt clean through the wing of the approaching dragon;. with an ear-piercing scream, it flops in the air and comes crashing down...right into the ground in front of the train car! The impact sends the cat falling off the side, as he is just barely able to grip the side and hang on to the side of the train tightly before falling>
> 
> <looking over his shoulder, unarmed and helpless, he shudders as the remaining dragons loop around to make another pass...>_


While the vixen is still keeping an eye out on whatever might jump out of the container, and Jin is still trying to solo the pack of raptor-like beasts coming at him with everything he got, they hear the adult dragon's deafening shriek, followed by a sudden impact of the entire creature crashing down on the train and knocking everything down ! Jin hits his head right on a seat as it happens, and he gets a pretty bad case of concussion, but just barely manages to hold himself together and prevents himself from blacking out. Also with some "help" from the raptors still biting at his tail at the moment.
The impact breaks the container and reveals what's inside : a dragon hatchling (though already the size of a full-grown tiger), crawling out.
Meanwhile, with the train knocked aside and Mambi is defenseless on the ground, the beasts circle around the crash site preparing to make this their feast.


----------



## PC Master Race (May 31, 2021)

( @Jaredthefox92 the entire train got knocked over, dude ; I don't think your char can even stand, and not falling over.)


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 31, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> ( @Jaredthefox92 the entire train got knocked over, dude ; I don't think your char can even stand, and not falling over.)



It got knocked over even before she made it to the front?)


----------



## PC Master Race (May 31, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> It got knocked over even before she made it to the front?)


(Yes. And, judging from the container where she is, she'd be somewhere near the back end of the train. Though, in this case maybe she doesn't fall over, actually. But the impact would stoll be pretty damn hard there.)


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 31, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> (Yes. And, judging from the container where she is, she'd be somewhere near the back end of the train. Though, in this case maybe she doesn't fall over, actually. But the impact would stoll be pretty damn hard there.)



(As long as she doesn't get auto killed before the story actually begins. That would be very lame.)


----------



## PC Master Race (May 31, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> (As long as she doesn't get auto killed before the story actually begins. That would be very lame.)


(No worries on that, everyone's still somewhat safe for now)


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 31, 2021)

_The vixen heard the shriek of the beast as her fur would suddenly stand up. While she didn't believe there were dragons in this day and age, that surely sounded like some sort of large apex predator followed by a loud crashing noise and the entire cargo seemingly capsizing and falling from the tracks. She let out a yelp and uttered the word "Mierda!" before she would lose her balance and fall over. At this point she realized the entire train was falling and thinking quickly she would activate her telekinetic powers to levitate herself and create a kinetic barrier around herself in order survive the falling crash.

The fox was seemingly buried under the cargo and debris, but the flicker of green would be seen once the crash happened and a glow is seen as suddenly bits and pieces of the train and containers would lift up into the air as if by magic and one by one rise and levitate out of the way. It appeared there she was, hovering slightly above the ground with a green like aura around her as objects would be levitating and orbiting around her. She let out a grunt though, while she survived the physical impact the crash gave her quite the mental strain as with her last efforts she uncovered herself from the debris before the glowing faded and she fell onto the ground while panting._

"Che di cazzo was that monstro?" She asked herself while putting her hand on her forehead with a rather nasty migraine.


----------



## Mambi (Jun 2, 2021)

_<rolling around on the ground, the cat regains his footing and raises is head. The train is sideways, and the dragons are on approach! He dives for his crossbow and takes a quick stock of his ammo strapped to his thigh with a pat of his paws...9 bolts each leg still good. Making a mad dash for the train for cover, he never makes it as the dragon swoops past him and lands in between him and the train, cutting him off. He grabs a bolt off his thigh and snaps it into place just as the dragon prepares to attack, shooting a bolt across his nose, making him roar back in pain.>

<using the distraction, the cat runs between his legs and dives to the train, loading another bolt the moment he lands behind some wreckage. As the dragon goes to turn, the cat shoots one bolt straight between his legs, dropping the dragon in a wailing pain. Not the shot he was aiming for he admits, but the cat won't complain! He ducks low and watches for more ariel attacks, concerned about the wellbeing of his traveling companions a few cars down as he hears roars and the sounds of metal crunching...>_


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 2, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> _The vixen heard the shriek of the beast as her fur would suddenly stand up. While she didn't believe there were dragons in this day and age, that surely sounded like some sort of large apex predator followed by a loud crashing noise and the entire cargo seemingly capsizing and falling from the tracks. She let out a yelp and uttered the word "Mierda!" before she would lose her balance and fall over. At this point she realized the entire train was falling and thinking quickly she would activate her telekinetic powers to levitate herself and create a kinetic barrier around herself in order survive the falling crash.
> 
> The fox was seemingly buried under the cargo and debris, but the flicker of green would be seen once the crash happened and a glow is seen as suddenly bits and pieces of the train and containers would lift up into the air as if by magic and one by one rise and levitate out of the way. It appeared there she was, hovering slightly above the ground with a green like aura around her as objects would be levitating and orbiting around her. She let out a grunt though, while she survived the physical impact the crash gave her quite the mental strain as with her last efforts she uncovered herself from the debris before the glowing faded and she fell onto the ground while panting._
> 
> "Che di cazzo was that monstro?" She asked herself while putting her hand on her forehead with a rather nasty migraine.


While still getting her bearings, the vixen sees the little dragon hatchling slowly crawling to her, its eyes filled with curiosity, like the kind that would mistake the first creature/person it sees to be its mother or father.
As it gets close to her, it slowly nuzzles its head at her legs.
Just then, Jin (still in his naga form) comes into the scene, panting heavily. In his hands, a spear and a shield.
Otherwise, despite the solo against the raptor dragons earlier, he still looks fine, barely without any injuries.
He sees the fox and the dragon, his eyes wide open.

Jin : What the-... who are you, what are you doing here, and where did that thing come from ?



Mambi said:


> _<rolling around on the ground, the cat regains his footing and raises is head. The train is sideways, and the dragons are on approach! He dives for his crossbow and takes a quick stock of his ammo strapped to his thigh with a pat of his paws...9 bolts each leg still good. Making a mad dash for the train for cover, he never makes it as the dragon swoops past him and lands in between him and the train, cutting him off. He grabs a bolt off his thigh and snaps it into place just as the dragon prepares to attack, shooting a bolt across his nose, making him roar back in pain.>
> 
> <using the distraction, the cat runs between his legs and dives to the train, loading another bolt the moment he lands behind some wreckage. As the dragon goes to turn, the cat shoots one bolt straight between his legs, dropping the dragon in a wailing pain. Not the shot he was aiming for he admits, but the cat won't complain! He ducks low and watches for more ariel attacks, concerned about the wellbeing of his traveling companions a few cars down as he hears roars and the sounds of metal crunching...>_


If the dragon could talk, that shot between its legs landing right where it shouldn't have, has to be the most embarrassing injury ever.
But the dragon doesn't need to be able to talk, to make itself clear that it wants Mambi DEAD. It quickly turns its head back behind, so fast it feels like it just snaps its neck back, like it'd rip him apart the moment it sees him.
But it doesn't, thanks to the cat's small size and his position under the train, also his distance far away enough so his scent is too faint for the dragon to detect him.
Frustrated, irritated, and infuriated, heard in its growls and snarls, the beast frantically looks around to find the cat for a long while, until it finally starts to look like it's giving up.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 3, 2021)

"Oh no." She said as she would stand up and blink as she noticed the baby dragon crawling right towards her.

_At first the vixen was rather hesitant. Being a dragon and all, the fox woman looked around and tried to close her eyes to sense for any maternal dragon around.; However, as it began to crawl over and nuzzle her kneecaps she would hold her dark green dress down as her maternal instincts would kick in. She probably knew it was against her better judgement to try to pet the beast, but she probably didn't want to startle it as for it to cry out for it's mother. That would be very bad. So she decided to go along with it and pet the baby dragon on the head.

With the sound of the masculine voice however she got defensive as she would try to nudge the baby dragon behind her and point out her firearm towards Jin as her eyes would glow blight green and her hair would flow widely with her mystical properties. She would notice the naga form and while she was a little intimated by the size of Jin, she nevertheless went into mamma bear mode as she aimed her weapon._

"That is for me to know, and you not to know. I will say I just survived a train wreck though. An egg." She simply replied as she seemingly refused to give away information to him while pointing her pistol at him.

"I know not who you are, but I will not have troubles. Capisci?" She said as she maintained her pointing of her gun, hoping to intimidate him with the display of her psychokinesis and pointing an gun at the naga.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 3, 2021)

The naga looks... mildly annoyed, when the gun points at him. Not provoked, intimidated, or even threatened.
Just mildly annoyed. Like he's dealt with it more often than he likes to admit.
He looks at the fox's hair flowing due to her mystical powers, and her eyes glowing, but only waves his hands dismissively, like he doesn't want to bother with what she might do now, even though the fox could pull the trigger and possibly blast a few fingers right off his hand at a moment notice.

Jin : Girl, I just solo'd a pack of 5 raptors coming at me earlier, then landed my face on a seat when the crash happened, and just a while ago ran through the entire train to first-aid the survivors of the crash. So if you wanna give yourself even more troubles than you already have, by wasting some bullets at me...

He shrugs.

Jin : I can't care less, but I wouldn't recommend it.

He waves his hand again.

Jin : But I digress. Question is, are you OK ? Is that dragon OK ?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 3, 2021)

_While the temptation was indeed there, she knew wasting ammo would be unwise as she would eventually run out. Plus, the naga didn't look particularly trying to threaten her. Perhaps it was best for now to gather more information and play along as she would slowly sigh as She lowered her berretta and her hair would begin to lower back to normal as her eyes turned to normal green. There was no need to be hasty, so long as this naga cooperated. _

"So you were on train as well? What caused train to collapse?" She asked, trying to understand more.

"Si, I think so. I will check." she said as she holstered the gun to her belt and turned around to look at the baby dragon.

_It was good she had medical training, her time in the Bad Eggs as their medic would more than likely pay off as she would check the infant dragon of injuries or wounds. _


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 3, 2021)

The naga also puts his weapons away too, to have his hands free. He slowly slithers towards the fox and the dragon (but not too close) to take a look.
The baby dragon seems relatively fine in terms of physical wellbeing, but looks a bit touched in the head, because of the crash literally breaking it out of the egg. It slowly turns to look at Jin as well, its curious eyes following him and the vixen at every movement.
Meanwhile, he sees the tipped-over container and the eggshells, his expression slowly comes to a worried, disturbed frown.

Jin : Was the dragon hatched from that egg ? Inside that container ?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 3, 2021)

"No signs of concussion. No fractures, no scratches or bleeding. Maybe slight dizziness or sensitivity, but far better outcome from falling from sky in train." She said before she would stand up and turn around.

"Si, was in container. Not sure where it's madre is. We need to find them quick, they may also be wounded." The fox said to Jin.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 6, 2021)

> Jin : Where its... what ? Madr... I dunno what you just said.


The naga tilts his head when hearing the fox's reply. What was that word he just heard just now ?
He shrugs, then looks over to check on the dragon again. It's now slowly crawling to under Jin as well, looking up at him and the fox with weak growls.
He looks at it, then back outside. It's midnight at the moment. Strangely quiet.
The dragons are gone, no sign of them outside.


> Jin : Keep an eye on it. I need to check the survivors.


He slithers away, with a flashlight in his hand, until out of sight.
The little dragon lets out a small, weak "yip" as he leaves. It sounds hungry.
The survivors are gathered together outside the train, waiting for rescue. Jin is with them at the moment, but now in a boar-scorpion taur form instead, standing guard in case the beasts return.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 6, 2021)

"Madre...mother...the parent?" She replied as put her palm to her forehead, still rather suffering from a migraine.

"Si si, but where is it you are going to take survivors?" She asked. 

_It seems he didn't respond to her, much to her dismay. However, she appeared to take a sigh of relief as the naga went away. Truth be told his presence wasn't exactly thrilling to her and she enjoyed the isolation of the night, minus the baby dragon's company of course. She still had to figure out what that creature was doing here, and better yet how she could exploit the situation. Still, this baby dragon could prove useful to her as she then turns to look at the dragon. Noticing it is obviously hungry._

"Oh, you are hungry? Well good thing I know a few recipes! I just need to find someplace to cook, and to get food.." She said as she would gaze around and search. Wondering if any temporary camp has been established or just where civilization would be around there. 

"Come along dearie, we need to find you food." She said as she motioned for the baby dragon to follow behind her as she would try to regroup with Jin and the others.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 6, 2021)

When the vixen and the dragon get out of the train, they would see the other survivors there, roughly 10 of them, including the captain. They're all armed with a handgun or an assault rifle, but seemingly only for self defense in case of emergency.
Among them is a large boar-scorpion taur that has the same golden yellow color scheme and even the same weapons (a boar spear and scorpion shield) as the naga earlier, but the naga is nowhere to be found. He seems to be the only one without firearm, instead armed with melee weapons.
When the vixen and the dragon join in, the survivors are having a small meal together. The boar-scorpion taur is making some instant noodles for everyone.
The captain is an old wolf in his 50s, with several scars on his left eye, and his right ear damaged a bit, but he seems fairly alright.


> Captain : Aye, come on in with us, foxy miss. Gonna be a long night tonight, so don't be shy. Heard that the rescues are having some slight delays on their way here cuz of those damn beasts, so we're in this together.


He chuckles and pours some noodles into a can that was originally for canned food, and gives it to the vixen.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 6, 2021)

_She would get out of the train and move around, taking note of the 10 guards. Truth be told this didn't intimidate her one bit, but these guys clearly were just trying to form a small watch around the survivors so she simply shrugged and proceeded past them rather casually. No need to make a scene. However, as the vixen took sight of the large boar scorpion, she had to blink. She hadn't seen a Mobian that large in a while, she also took note of his rather robust set of weapons. Then again she didn't seem to be looking for trouble, at least not for the time being.

When offer some instant noodles, the fox lady declines with a shake of her head but points to the tiny dragon to give it to them instead. Not the best of meals for a dragon, but she deduced that since they breath fire their stomachs would be okay with the noodles. She did however seem interested in meeting the captain. He probably would have more information about their current situation, plus she personally had dealings with wolves before. _

"Ciao, si." She replied as she moved inside with the dragon.

"What is situation here? Who are you? What were beasts that attacked train?" She asked the wolf captain while trying to look for more answers in her Spagonian accent..


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 6, 2021)

(Just to clear up : there are 10 people in the scene atm, including Jin and the captain. They're all just normal passengers, not actual guards or officers.)

The captain raises his eyebrows when seeing the baby dragon, and looks back at the fox, startled a bit.


> Captain : Those dang gigantic flying lizards came outta nowhere and wrecked my train to hell like this. Now we're just holding out here and waiting for rescue. Was told the rescue would be here next morning, so for now we just gotta hold on in case more of those monsters come in and make night snack outta us.


He then points at the baby dragon, now a bit suspicious.


> Captain : I was told that thing was on my train, right ?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 6, 2021)

(Okay)

_As she listened to his explanation, she realized from his mannerisms and dialect that he was one of "those" people. However, she would just take a slight sigh as she nodded as if to keep up with him. The thought of even more of them, far larger and numerous did unnerve her. The good news was she was nocturnal and thus she could be fine with keeping watch, the bad news is that she didn't like the idea of being swarmed by more dragons._

"Si, I found the dragon and gave it medical attention. It is hungry as well." She said stating such.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 6, 2021)

> Captain : Aye.


He clicks his tongue and puts the can of noodles down, in front of the baby dragon.
It slowly crawls over and sniffs the food, then sticks its tongue in. The next second, it's already started chomping down everything inside the can.
Once done, it licks its mouth and plops down on its back legs, wagging its tail while looking at them. The wolf chuckles a bit.


> Captain : That'd have to do, I suppose. I'd ask you how it got on my train... but, responsibility's mine for not checking the cargo. What I do wanna ask you though, is, what're you gonna do with it ? The way it follows you, it probably thinks you're its mother.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 6, 2021)

_She would watch as the baby dragon would begin to eat the noodles and smiled in a warm way. It reminded her of her own actual daughter, Bianca. However as she listened in she would take a mental moment of relief as the man didn't ask the question of exactly why she was in the cargo train in the first place. For now she pondered this question herself as well. More than likely the mother dragon simply didn't make it, a fall like that would have been very detrimental if it didn't make it's way out of the wreckage like they did, so now she wondered what the captain would possibly do with custody of the baby dragon. In fact, why was the dragon and it's mother on the train at all she wonders to herself? _

"I shall take care of it, after all we don't know if it's real madre has passed on or not. It is too young to be let out in wilderness, and other creatures that attacked train may come after it. So I shall take care of dragon. I've had a child, Bianca. I know how to be good parent, si?" She explained. 

_Truth be told, she had another motive for this. While her maternal instincts would only go so far, she did like the idea of having a fully grown trained pet dragon. She just imagined what it would be like to have a dragon at her beck and call, fully fed and cared for of course. Now, the notion was asinine, but she didn't see any other female that the baby dragon took a liking to. Also, if the dragon's mother was truly dead, it was about her only logical option as well. _


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 6, 2021)

> Captain : If you're so sure about that, then... sure, I suppose. Just be careful.


He then digs his paw into his pocket and takes out a box of cigarettes. He holds it up for her to see for a brief moment, then takes out one and walks away to smoke.
The survivors seem to know one another, acquaintances or friends of sort, judging on how they sit in pairs or groups of 3. The boar-scorpion taur, however, is by himself. After the short meal, he is seen doing maintenance for his weapons.
The way he does it, and the size of the weapons, seem to tell that he made them himself, not bought. Indeed, they're both way too big for a normal person to wield properly.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 6, 2021)

_She braced for the worst, she did not like smoking with her sensitive nose. However, she was lucky the captain politely walked away to smoke as she let out a deep sigh of relief. She then looked down at the dragon and motioned nicely for it to follow her._

"Come along dearie, we need to gather more information." She said in a warm cheerful way as she would begin to proceed towards the proverbial, and literal "elephant" in the room that was the massive taur.

_While she was at first hesitant at meeting this individual. She eventually realized that other than the wolf captain, he probably knew what was going on than the 10 other individuals. So she would stroll towards him while her foxy tail would sway left and right behind her as she moved. Eventually she would walk up to the boar, who was much larger than her, especially since Moebians were not that tall. She would look up at him and then begin to clear her throat._

"Ciao, excuse me." She replied to the armed taur.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 6, 2021)

The taur is cleaning his weapons when he perks his ears up, hearing the fox and the dragon walking up to him. He looks over.


> Jin : Ơi- à nhầm- uh, sorry. Hey.


He accidentally slips his Vietnamese in, and clears his throat. Putting his weapons down, he glances at the little dragon, who... acts like a little pup. Sitting on its back legs, wagging its tail, and sticking its tongue out. It lets out small squeaks at him, then pats pats its front paw on the taur's front legs, curiously.
He chuckles, then looks at the vixen.


> Jin : Heh. Cute. Anyway, 'sup ?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 6, 2021)

"Ciao, I am Amanda." She said in an introductory manner.

"Ciao. Can you be telling me what situation is? What hit train to knock it off rails?" She asked, in an odd Spagonian accent.

_Normally, she was rather timid in revealing her name. But she was kilometers from any known place that would be searching for her. Plus, she could tell the boorish taur wasn't from the same region as the fox. Perhaps some sort of contractor or hired hand, but she would decipher this soon. For now she needed to see just who he was and what was going on. _


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 6, 2021)

> Jin : Name's Jin. Blacksmith and monster slayer. I was on the train when those dragons attacked, the ones flying above were about the size of a T-Rex, while those that got into the train were as big as raptors. I tried to fight them off, but ended up provoking those big ones, making them knock the train over, and... welp, here we are.


He finds her accent and way of talking somewhat odd, but he doesn't mind ; he does feel himself having the same problem with this foreign language.
He glances to the survivors.


> Jin : Now we're just waiting for rescue to come. I was told that we're still pretty far away from the mainland.


The taur does seem boorish and crude in a way, but he also behaves the same as the naga earlier... speaking of which, the naga is nowhere to be found, still.


----------



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 6, 2021)

ok as someone who literally was a MH fanboy their whole childhood and even now (i wish MH generations didnt die so fast ;w; ) i clicked as soon as i saw the words MH and immediately read the whole thread lol. in my playthroughs, i usually did bows, long swords, or dual blades


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 6, 2021)

KibaTheWolf said:


> ok as someone who literally was a MH fanboy their whole childhood and even now (i wish MH generations didnt die so fast ;w i clicked as soon as i saw the words MH and immediately read the whole thread lol. in my playthroughs, i usually did bows, long swords, or dual blades


(That's cool and all, but uh, do you wanna join the RP ? Just askin')


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 7, 2021)

"Blacksmith? You make blades?" She asked rather curiously.

_Then it would make sense in her mind, the dragons were after the baby dragon. At least, that is what Amanda thought. However, she was hoping that it wasn't the case. For all she knew the other dragons could try to eat the baby dragon, but the thought of raptors and T-rexes did surprise and startle her. She now had doubts everyone here would be able to hold off a T-rex or a flock of raptors. At this she became deeply worried, but she hid this emotion from Jin._

"Dannazione! Where is Massimo when you need him?" She muttered to herself.

"Do we have heavy weapons? We need BIG guns to hold off angry T-rexes?" She asked now concerned about the fortification and their predicament. 

"I am not sure we can hold off all these dinosaurs forever." She replied.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 7, 2021)

> Jin : Yes, I make weapons, including these ones. Steel, silver, white gold, and platinum, got me these beauties.


The taur gestures to the ones he's cleaning at the moment.

















He still doesn't look back at the fox, a bit too focused in what he's doing right now, when he replies to her, but he still listens to what she has to say, about the big dragons.


> Jin : We don't have heavy weapons or big guns right now, unfortunately, but I can improvise. Don't worry. And if all else fails, at the very least I'm good at healing injuries and putting up defense.


He has finished cleaning his weapons now, and looks pretty satisfied with what he got.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 7, 2021)

"Si, do you make rifles? I need rifle to shoot." Amanda asked him.

"I am markswoman, sniper. I have experience." She stated.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 7, 2021)

> Jin : I can make guns, but... not the usual type of forging them. See, the way I do it is converting and reforming energy into physical weapons. But only temporary. Say... a minute at best.


The taur is a bit bummed that she's not interested in melee weapons, but he doesn't mind.


> Jin : What about that baby dragon, by the way ? What're you gonna do with it ?


He glances at the little dragon now simply sitting there and looking at him, its eyes full of curiosity.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 8, 2021)

( @Jaredthefox92 it's your turn btw)


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 8, 2021)

(Was giving @Mambi a chance to reply, but okay.)

"No, that is not good for sniping...but, you can make mystical blades, si? Knives and swords with mystical properties?" She asked.

"Keep it for now. Can you make armor for dragon?" She asked rather inquisitively.


----------



## Mambi (Jun 8, 2021)

<s'ok, consider my last known position exactly what it was...cowering by the train rubble back aways last seen in battle with dragons outgunned and outmanoeuvred, probably dead but maybe not. <_wink_>)


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 8, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> (Was giving @Mambi a chance to reply, but okay.)
> 
> "No, that is not good for sniping...but, you can make mystical blades, si? Knives and swords with mystical properties?" She asked.
> 
> "Keep it for now. Can you make armor for dragon?" She asked rather inquisitively.


The taur nods and waves his hand in the front, there is a flow of bright, fiery aura almost like sunlight that slowly swirls around his hand and forms into the shape of an axe. The handle, head and pommel seem to be made of magma, while the blade is a mix of lava, plasma and sunlight. Needless to say, it's going to do physical/fire damage pretty damn hard.







> Jin : I'd suggest using something like an axe, like this, instead of swords, though. This thing can bite much better through their hard scales.


The baby dragon watches as Jin forms the axe, and lets out a yip. Probably the dragon equivalent of a dog's bark, when its curiosity is piqued about something.



Mambi said:


> <s'ok, consider my last known position exactly what it was...cowering by the train rubble back aways last seen in battle with dragons outgunned and outmanoeuvred, probably dead but maybe not. <_wink_>)


(I thought you didn't feel like continuing so I progressed, sorry ; you still wanna get back in ?)


----------



## Mambi (Jun 8, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> (I thought you didn't feel like continuing so I progressed, sorry ; you still wanna get back in ?)



(Oh it's fine, you were correct <lol>, I'm just giving a clean out, and a chance to rejoin later on...right now I'm just holding you back. <smile>)


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 9, 2021)

_The the sight of the axe she would would shield her eyes from the glowing aura by using her arm  and flapping her cape over it as the vixen would protect her sight from the illumination. When it would die down she looks at the axe and sort of bats an eye. While it indeed looked like a powerful weapon, she wasn't for big blunt forced objects. She would simply shake her head._

"Too heavy, do you have smaller weapons? Dagger, small swords, or knives?" She asked.

_Now truth be told she didn't reveal she probably would be able to wield it around with her telekinesis, but given the mystical properties of the blade it may rebuke her own psychic powers. Besides, she was known for bartering and driving a hard bargain. She wanted a more graceful weapon, perhaps one that was to show her own status. After all she had quite the ego. Lugging around a huge battle axe just didn't suit her style or fancy. _


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 9, 2021)

The taur listens to the fox's feedback and shrugs.


> Jin : I can make swords too, yes, but they wouldn't do very well against those things. Just sayin'.


He moves his hand and the axe starts to "melt" away, into the aura of fire again. This time though, he keeps it a fair distance away from the fox so she wouldn't have to cover her eyes.
The fire now splits apart and forms into 3 swords. A broad sword, a long sword, and a straight-blade katana-like one (with a scabbard too).














> Jin : These are my best models for swords. This more your style ?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 9, 2021)

"I just need sword I can channel mio psychic energy in, dearie." She stated.

"The middle one will do. Not too big, but good weight."


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 9, 2021)

The taur raises his eyebrows at the fox's response.


> Jin : Aye, psychic energy eh ? Can't say I'm knowledgeable enough to get the idea of what you're gonna do with that... but I can make a sword from out of that psychic energy you have, if you want. Same model as the sword you picked there, but not of fire or frost or anything.


He pauses so she can catch up, and reconfirms it.


> Jin : The sword will be made from that psychic energy you have. How's that sounds ?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 10, 2021)

"No no, that is not how it works." She said as she proceeded to place the palm of her hand on her face.

"You cannot 'make' materials out of mi psychic energy. Look, I just need sword made out of these things: Iron, not stainless steel. Actual iron. That or Titanium. NO SILVER! Silver rebukes mio mystical properties. Copper would work too, but is too soft. So is aluminum." She stated.

"I have to have blade that can channel mi powers, si? But also has to be strong enough to wield. One more important thing. I need the word "Bradanska" engraved into the blade, like runes. From hilt to edge. This is VERY important." Amanda stated.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 10, 2021)

> Jin : Aye, what did you think the axe and sword earlier was from, then, if not MY elemental energy ?


Truth be told, this isn't the first time people reacts this way when he tells them he can literally make weapons out of someone's magic energy. More often than not no-one wants to see it for themselves, so he always ends up giving them nothing more than face-palm.
He shakes his head.


> Jin : ... Eh, whatever. Not the first time people think I'm crazy when I tell 'em about it. Which is good in some way, 'cuz I won't have to worry about anyone trying to steal my ideas and techniques.


Then, he shrugs, and waves his hand dismissively again.


> Jin : If you insist though... steel is better than iron. But you don't have to insult my craftsmanship by telling me not to use stainless steel for sword. Here, take a look at this, if you like.


To prove his point, he gives her one of the war hammers for her to exam. Though, the way he gives it to her, looks like he's pretty tired from the long day, and now kind of fed up with having to deal with someone that acts like he doesn't know what he's doing.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 10, 2021)

"No steel, I need NATURAL iron!" She insists.

"Look." She then puts out her hand and the hammer suddenly levitates into her hands. Then her eyes begin to glow once more and she as she holds ono the hammer the entire area on the hammer would glow bright green.

_Amanda then grabs onto both hands, presumably as  blunt forced melee weapons were not her forte. She then goes over and slams it against some rubble. As she does the hammer flashes upon striking the objects. Leaving a much wider hole and yet showing her signs of mental strain. While she looked like she did more damage than someone her size wielding a simple mallet, it looked like she was dissatisfied with her blow and was trying to prove a point rather than actually try to get used to the hammer. _

"It's not hammer, it is materials. Iron is easier for me to put mio telekinetic energy in it than steel. How you say, like magnetism? Si, like magnets. I send current of psychic energy around weapon with mio brain. But, not every material is easy to send energy into." She said as she would let go and levitate the hammer back over to him.

"Pure Iron, cobalt, titanium, these are easiest for me. Oh, and copper. Silver, Gold, and wood? Not so much. Steel feels odd, soulless. I need rich iron directly from Madre Terra." She said, almost babbling like an insane woman.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 10, 2021)

Jin watches as the vixen lifts the hammer with her mind as it goes in her hand, then tries to go for a strike with the hammer, enhanced by her psychic power. The damage proves the quality of the weapon, but not her point.


> Jin : ... Right then. So I'm not the only one that sounds crazy, eh ? Iron it is then.


He clicks his tongue, then motions his hand as well. The hammer now goes in his hand, but it doesn't seem like telekinesis or psychic of any sort. In fact, both Amanda and the baby dragon might feel the "pull" of the energy flow for a bit there.
Gravity. Has to be it.
The way he handles the hammer, definitely tells that he's experienced with this kind of weapon. Fitting someone of his build, obviously.
He then glances to the baby dragon, asking it in a joking manner, and chuckles.


> Jin : What about you, lil' fella ? Ya want anything from this "old" blacksmith ?


It playfully pats its front paw on the taur's front leg, followed by a "yip".


> Jin : ... Heh, reminds me of my 3 adopted kids. Also dragons.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 10, 2021)

"I know what I'm talking about, trust me." she simply said as she pointed.

"The magic will go in the runes, it is a family blessing. I shall bless it with mio own blood. Mio own family name shall grace the blade." She said. 

She would notice the pull, and surely presumed the taur was also mystical. However, it was hard to explain how her own natural powers work from her mystical family linage. So she presumed that if she would allow the blacksmith to merely empower the blade with her own blood that would be for the best. She would then look down at the baby dragon and give a smile. 

"Could you make dragon armor? At least so it doesn't get scratched by larger dragons?" She asked.

"I have daughter, Bianca is her name." She said after Jin spoke of his adopted children.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 10, 2021)

The taur listens to the vixen's explanation, and he slowly starts to doubt her statement of knowing what she's talking about. Especially when blood is mentioned. His surprise is shown by his eyes, widened.


> Jin : Uuuuh, blood ?... That's pretty hard-core, girl.


He doesn't dismiss how it works. He has seen his fair share of crazy things that are best left unexplained. Sometimes, even souls.
But even so, he won't deny that the vixen does catch him off-guard.
On the subject of children, he looks at the dragon.


> Jin : ... I'm not good at making armors like with weapons, but I CAN make 'em out of magic energy, so that size and quality is guaranteed, perfect fit and real hard to break.


The baby dragon lets out an excited yip, as if already wanting to see what the taur can do. He gently pets its head.


> Jin : Heh, eager are we ?... When we get back to my workshop, I'll make ya one.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 10, 2021)

"Si, just add the letters in the blade of sword. I will preform family ritual afterwards." She stated as she nodded.

"Whatever works, bulky armor does not work well with me. I prefer to be on move, but  dragon needs protection." She stated.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 10, 2021)

> Jin : Right. Right. Runes. Got it.


He still feels bummed that his claim to be able to forge magic energy into equiment is taken as nothing more than bluffs with nothing to back up. Like the vixen, he does have his own pride and ego, and that is his craftsmanship.
When his skills are questioned and challenged, he feels pretty irritated.
But he just has to let it slide for now.
The baby dragon now looks a bit tired, as it lets out a yawn and lies down, in between the taur and the vixen.


> Jin : Seems like it's sleepy.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 10, 2021)

"Si, bene." She said as she nodded.

"Do we have tents established for little dragon to sleep? We need to make sure they cannot be taken at night by the larger dragons. They need a place to sleep." She stated.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 10, 2021)

> Jin : I don't think we do. This whole attack caught us off-guard, after all.


The taur looks back at the train wreckage and the small campfire next to it.
No-one has any sleeping bag or anything to rest overnight out in the open. They have gone back into the train and try to get some sleep at the seats that aren't knocked aside.


> Jin : Guess that's that.


He shrugs, then shape-shifts into his anthro form (but otherwise still the boar, with the scorpion tail). The baby dragon jumps a bit at his change, and "barks" at him, obviously startled at the shapeshifting.
He gently pets its head to calm it down.


> Jin : Heh, sorry kid.


Then he takes his weapons with him, back inside the train.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 12, 2021)

(So, timeskip post @PC Master Race ?)


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 12, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> (So, timeskip post @PC Master Race ?)


(I'm making the post, gimme a sec)


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 12, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> (I'm making the post, gimme a sec)



Okay)


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 12, 2021)

The night was not easy for the survivors of the train crash. They encounterd a sand leech-worm three times the length and size of a python. They managed to keep the monstrosity away long enough, thanks to Jin's defensive power with gravity and the six elements, making sure that no-one got even so much as a scratch from the thing, and at the same time boosting the bullet damage of their guns to keep it off, until the search-and-rescue team arrived and help them escape. However, Jin was traumatized. 
When they get back to the town, it's about 11am, and the taur is exhausted.
His workshop doesn't open until 3pm after that. But when it does, it's at its prime.
For a workshop of quite the modest size, it's filled to the brim with melee weapons of various models, on the walls. Swords, axes, hammers, polearms, and so on. Most of them are made of steel and silver.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 12, 2021)

(I suppose Amanda has her fancy sword now or?)


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 12, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> (I suppose Amanda has her fancy sword now or?)


(Jin can make it for her now, she just gotta ask because he might have forgotten after losing his shit at the sand leech earlier)


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 12, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> (Jin can make it for her now, she just gotta ask because he might have forgotten after losing his shit at the sand leech earlier)



(Okay, and she probably just killed some leeches or whatnot.)


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 12, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> (Okay, and she probably just killed some leeches or whatnot.)


(There was only one, but really big, almost enough to swallow a whole raptor ; they didn't kill it yet, only escaped)


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 12, 2021)

_She shivered and yet looked okay as far as the lack of sleep as the vixen would enter the town with the others. Fortunately, unlike the taur she was nocturnal and thus would find sleep in the day instead of the night, thus she didn't lose much sleep after her own schedule. However, the encounter with the leech made her skin crawl. Still, she wanted her sword from him regardless as she would enter the workshop, after buying food and some stock of her own supplies. She would come in and knock on the side of the wall._

"Ciao? It is me Amanda again, I have come for sword that was discussed!" She called out to the taur.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 12, 2021)

> Jin : Aye, yeah I still remember. Come.


The taur gestures her to follow him to the workshop, outside the house.
There is a forge, but looks more like a large well.
The first trademark signature feature it has, to sell its name as Jin's forge, is a ray of fiery sunlight shining down upon it. Regardless of weather or time of the day, there's always a ray of sunlight at it.
Contained within the forge is a mix of plasma (from the surface of the sun), magma and lava (from the earth core), all combined together into a type of fire that can literally melt everything.
Next to the forge is a large trough-like object, but instead of water, it's a concentrated and condense aura of frost moonlight and stellar wind.
The last of his kit is an anvil, sparkling with electrical starlight around. Although solid and tangible as it is, it still looks like a piece of the cosmos (aurora waves and nebula clouds) shaped into an anvil.
The taur cracks his knuckles and gestures to the forge.


> Jin : Welcome to my workshop, Cosmic Unrest. This is what I meant when I said I could make any magic energy into solid weapons. Most customers I have usually ask for elemental weapons, and the most requested are thunder hammer, heh. There are some with uncommon magic types like acid, venom, or even time magic. I got 'em all covered.


He casually moves his hand across the sunlight on the forge, not at all bothered by the trail of fire moving along it, like he's simply admiring his own creation.


> Jin : So, what do ya say ? Still settled for an iron sword with runes for your psychic stuffs, or you wanna give me the benefit of the doubt and take a shot with a sword literally made from your energy ?... Or do you need a demonstration first ?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 14, 2021)

"Si." She then proceeds to follow behind him.

"Fancy." She tries to simply compliment after seeing the mystical sunroof of the forge. 

"Si si, but I want enchanted sword. One I can pass down to Bianca once I am no longer among the living. Not elemental, one that uses the power of il Bradanska familiga" She stated.

"Maybe another weapon later, but I want powerful family relic to be used." She stated. 

"Show me what you can do. I may have enough for two weapons, but one is more sentimental to me." She stated as she shrugged.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 14, 2021)

So that's the reason she insists on an enchanted weapon. Makes sense to the taur now. He nods in acknowledgement, but deep in his heart, it also reminds him of an unshakable fear he has always had.
But for now he keeps it aside.


> Jin : Very well then. Just gonna take a sec.


He cracks his knuckles, then puts on his gloves and gets to work.
First he melts the iron ingots with the forge, until they're all liquified. Then he uses gravity magic to remotely manipulate the mix, as he reshapes it into a long metal bar. As he takes it out of the forge, he still keeps his gravity energy around to prevent the whole thing from dripping away.
Next he soaks it into the trough, surrounding it with the frost moonlight and stellar wind. Due to it being raw magic energy, no physical material (or even water), the metal bar doesn't have any impurity in the mix, and is pure iron.
As the bar is hardened and becomes solid, he goes to grind and sharpen it until it's a proper blade.
He repeats the same process with the other parts : the cross-guard, handle and pommel.
Finally, he welds the pieces together, using the fire to soften the areas so they melt together, then the frost to harden them back. The whole sword becomes one solid piece from the blade all the way to the pommel.
It takes him only 5 minutes to finish. The way he does it, really shows that he's experienced in his craft and he's been doing this for quite a while.







> Jin : There. Now, you want this permanently enchanted with psychic power right from the get-go, or you want it just a plain sword as it is now so you can put your own psychic power in whenever you want ?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 16, 2021)

(Sorry for the  lack of replies, the heat is getting to me here.)


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 16, 2021)

(Eh, it's fine. Take your time.)


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 22, 2021)

"Bene" she simply replies as she shakes her head in acknowledgement and waits patiently.

_She steps back as she begins to observe the forging process. Her hands go behind her back as she seems to be watching, truth be told she always was curious how metal was wielded to make weapons and armaments. She can smell the magic he uses, with her witches' snout able to decipher it out of the smell of smelted iron and sulfur.  However, she is amazed in his technique to use several forms of spells to skillfully craft it in less than five minutes. Surely making blades takes longer without the magical process, but the point was that this sword was to be mystical from the ground up. As she wanted a weapon that would flow with the supernatural energy that she and her daughter could use with relative ease._

"That was fast." She simply remarked.

"It depends, if you infuse psychic powers into it, who's psychic powers will you use? Will sword have some sort of spirit or soul?" Amanda inquires to him.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 22, 2021)

Jin still has some struggles with the vixen's accent and her occasional slip of her native language. He'd have to take guesses judging from her body language and expression but he's not the best at reading people like this, unfortunately.
He lets her take a good look at the sword and waits for her feedbacks.
On her question about enchanting it, he shrugs.



> Jin : Up to you. Yours, your daughter's, anyone else you want. And no, it's not gonna have a spirit or soul or mind of its own, it's not gonna be posessed and tries to break free of your control. Though, if you're not happy with the enchantment, I can simply remove it, for $9.99 if you please.



He's clearly going for that kind of joke with microtransactions in game, judging on the price. And he chuckles at it.



> Jin : Nah just kidding. I only ask for $45 on the sword, and it's yours. Enchanting it, or changing enchantments, free of charge.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 23, 2021)

"No no. I'll enchant blade mio-self. " She stated abruptly as she shook her head and put out her hand to indicate to stop.

"If you want weapon to be enchanted properly, you do it yourself. Si?" She stated.

"Che cosa? What is that in United Federation currency?" she asked as she blinked.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 23, 2021)

> Jin : I mean, I'm not completely incompetent in that regard y'know. Not like I don't know what I'm doin', y'see. Just sayin'.



He feels a bit offended, like the vixen thinks he's not able to do the job, but just shrugs.
On her next question about the currency, he scratches his head.



> Jin : Beats me, I have no idea what's the currency like in the world right now.



(I looked up but can't find any result, other than "united federation of planets" from star trek so idk)


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 23, 2021)

"Si si, but I want to do something special with blade." She stated.

"G.U.N? What about Egg Empire? Spagonia?" She asked as she took out what looked like some sort of bill.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 23, 2021)

> Jin : Uh... Gun ? Egg empire ? Spa... wha ?



He tilts his head more with his eyebrows raised, then scratches his head again.



> Jin : Egg empire. Like, Sonic and stuffs ? That kinda deal ?...



He feels pretty awkward, not able to negotiate the price with her like this. He tries to think of something else.



> Jin : ... How about this, if you don't have the currency I need, how about something else to trade ?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 23, 2021)

"Si, I have currency for all three." She stated.

"That accursed Sonico! He foiled mio plans before!" She said now slightly angry at the mention of his name as her eyes would glow green once more and her hair would fling up again.

She then calms down as she nodded and takes out something, it appeared to be her handgun.She then empties the magazine and hands it over to him, with the barrel facing away from both of them, properly.

"This is mio Berretta, one I 'liberated' from former G.U.N soldier. Ammunition is hard to find, but find mostly in Western armies." She stated.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 23, 2021)

Judging from how angry she gets at the mention of the name Sonic, Jin has a bit of an idea that she's not gonna be a good person in general, there might be something that makes him frown.
But at the same time he doesn't know for sure, so all he'd do now is being careful.
He's still not intimidated by her surge of power, though. As if he's seen that all the time.

The baby dragon, on the other hand, jumps a bit and scoots back in slight fear, as it lets out scared "barks" at her.
When she calms down, it slowly crawls back, though still somewhat scared.

He takes the gun and exams it a bit. Pretty good stuff, over all. Though, the way he handles the gun, shows that he's not very experienced with it (or firearms in general).



> Jin : I suppose that'd work. A weapon for a weapon.



He puts it on the anvil, then looks back at her.



> Jin : So that's that, there's your weapon. Now, you said you want some armor for that dragon too ?



He glances at the baby dragon, who doesn't really seem to understand what he just said.



> Jin : ... I could make a set for it, but if you don't have the money I need, it's gonna be kinda hard, I'm afraid.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 23, 2021)

"There is reason I emptied magazine, you could shoot someone on accident with that handling. Try to sell and not use, capisci?" She stated.

"Si, is fair trade. I will take ammunition. Not much left for mio pistole anyways. Try to sell anyways."

"Si si, in case little dragon gets in battle, is good idea just for extra protection for bambino." She said as she nodded.

_She then sighs as she puts out her hand to telekinetically lift the sword over to him, before she takes out a wad of cash and tosses it over to him, slightly displeased he's charging for a newborn dragon's protection. If Jin was to inspect the bills, he'd find a rather odd sight. There is a picture of a fat smiling man with goggles on smirking and it says "this is Eggman Enterprises owned tender. Only to be commercially used under the Eggman Empire." _

"Here is the most 'popular' form of money." She stated.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 23, 2021)

> Jin : Eh, I'm not THAT bad with guns in general. Just that this isn't my type.


He simply replies to her feedback on his handling with the gun, feeling the need to have and keep some self-esteem in this.
When he looks at the "bills" that the vixen gives him, and sees that fat-smiling, goggles-wearing man, along with the name Eggman, he clicks his tongue.


> Jin : ... Him, eh ?


Now Jin finds himself at an odd position, making trades with someone that works for an infamous supervillain across worlds and even dimensions, who's only thankfully stopped at every of his attempt because he messes things up enough for the resistance to fight back.
Jin is a bit hesitate to deal with the vixen anymore, but sticks to his policy of being neutral and not taking sides, unless things are spitting obvious in his face.
So, for now, all trades are fair in love and war for him.


> Jin : And how much would this be ? I've never worked with this kind of currency before.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 23, 2021)

"Si si, that is why best to sell it. I've made it not able to be traced. Removed serials and factory information." She stated.

"Si, doctor himself. I cannot say more." She stated.

"There is fixed exchange rate. No inflation, no scarcity. Only in Egg Empire, but valuable when getting what you need in Empire. The _only _currency in Egg Empire." She states. 

"As much as it says, around fifty? Half of hundred?" She said as she tries to count off her head.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 23, 2021)

> Jin : Nah, I'll have my way with the gun, don't ya worry.


He then rubs his chin a bit, pondering on the pay he'd get in the bill.
He finds it much, much less than what he'd usually charge for armor, especially what he'd do for the dragon, but then for some reason shakes his head.


> Jin : ... Ya know what, keep the bill. What I want isn't money anymore.


He makes a statement, boldly.


> Jin : I want reputation. And I'm gonna earn it, even from your boss if I have to.


The way he says it, sounds like he's responding to a challenge someone has sent to him, and making it personal.
And it is.
He glances over the dragon, and slowly gets close to it so it won't get alarmed. Gently holding on its claws, then tail, wings and such, to measure its size, he nods, and walks back to the forge.
He repeats the same process as when making the sword, but this time it's not any physical material. No ingots, no ores, no nothing. Instead, what he soaks into the forge is a concentrated orb of frost.
First he "melts" the frost with the forge, then uses gravity magic to remotely manipulate the mix, as he reshapes it into the desired shape of an armor piece. As he takes it out of the forge, he still keeps his gravity energy around to prevent the whole thing from dripping away.
Next he soaks it into the trough, surrounding it with the frost moonlight and stellar wind. The armor piece is hardened and becomes solid, able to wear.
He repeats the same process, until the full set of armor is completed, for the dragon's forehead, neck, shoulders, thighs, wrists, ankles, chest, belly, and tail. The padding underneath is water, then a layer of frost, and finally ice outside.


> Jin : It's a fire dragon, weak against cold attacks, so this should protect it.


The dragon doesn't seem to be in discomfort at all, despite wearing something made of an element it's weak against. It also doesn't seem that the armor is too tight or loose for it.


> Jin : There, I said I could make pure magic energy into equipment. You believe me now ?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 23, 2021)

"Molto bene." She simply replies as she nods.

"You want to join Bad Eggs?" She asked as she batted an eyebrow.

"So, do not send dragon into cold mountains?" She asked.

_She looked at the baby dragon's  finished armor, not really understanding how well it would work. After all she doesn't know how strong or powerful the monsters are out there, but she hoped it would work._


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 26, 2021)

(Psst, @PC Master Race )


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 27, 2021)

(I've updated it.)


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 27, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> "Molto bene." She simply replies as she nods.
> 
> "You want to join Bad Eggs?" She asked as she batted an eyebrow.
> 
> ...


The blacksmith almost scoffs at her questions, but tries not to be rude about it.



> Jin : If it has a better name than "bad eggs", I might consider it.



He then looks at the baby dragon.



> Jin : Pretty sure there are other species of monsters too, not just dragon. And, different elements as well. This one is fire, so obviously not gonna survive in cold areas. Even my armor for it can only protect it so much, it's best not to let it get near cold areas in general. As for the elements, so far I've seen frost, lightning and acid, not sure if there's any other.



He makes hand gestures to make it easier for the vixen to follow.



> Jin : Learned that fire is weak against frost, frost weak against lightning, lightning weak against, and acid weak against fire. Think of it like, you do twice the damage with the element they're weak against. So, if you're certain you're gonna deal with something, always a good idea to have the armor of the same element to resist their attacks, BUT weapon of the opposite element to maximize your damage.



Then he points to his workshop.



> Jin : Non-element weapons and armors don't give you any bonus or penalty against the elements, so if you're not sure what you might run into, it's a good choice too.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 28, 2021)

"I did not make unit name, Doctor Eggman did." She stated.

"I just do jobs and get paid. But, we could use you in Unit" 

"I don't like cold temperatures mio self. So we don't venture into cold alps? Semplice." She said as she shrugged, but continued to follow him.

She would follow behind him as her own foxy tail would wag and sway from left to right as she moved, perhaps encouraging the baby dragon to follow it as perhaps a fuzzy toy or maybe the perceived tail of it's parent. Still, Amanda would do as Jin stated and would proceed to accompany him to his workshop. 

"So, you make gun, that shoots lightning and fire? Useful!" She stated as she then turned to look at the workshop.

"Could you do this in guns? Bad Eggs could use such firearms." She stated.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 28, 2021)

> Jin : Yeah I suppose I can make some guns that shoot elemental projectiles, but I'd warn you that I'm not the best at them.


The blacksmith takes out from his storage a handgun with a pretty odd and bulky design.







> Jin : This is my hand-cannon, modeled after that "plasma cutter" from the game Dead Space, but functions like a shotgun. The barrel can be moved so it's longer or shorter, depending on the situation. The short mode has high damage and wide spread, so much that dodging it from point-blank range is impossible, I guarantee it. Next, the long mode has longer range and smaller spread, so it's more accurate for targets from a distance away.


Then he takes out a cannon, and holds it like a minigun, and does a (terrible) impression.






> Jin : I am Many Weapons Guy, and this is one of my weapons. This beauty shoots out laser bolts the size of hand-grenades, and they explode on impact, which give pretty damn good splash damage.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 28, 2021)

"Those would do." She said as she would stop and her eyes would widen and blink, quite frankly impressed at the firepower.

"Cosa e 'Dead Space'?" She asked, now even more curious.

"Anyways, we could pay you a lot. Very much indeed." Amanda said, trying to butter him up with some of her trademarked persuasion and bribery.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 28, 2021)

> Jin : Of course ya would. These firearms ain't easy for me to make, darling.


The blacksmith has a sly smirk when answering the vixen. He gives her the handgun, the barrel facing away from them and the grip towards her.


> Jin : But, make no mistakes, that I don't take sides. So if you happen to see your enemy, whoever that may be, buying weapons from me too, then do me a solid, don't hold me responsible for "war crime" or anything, and instead just remember, *"all's fair in love and war"*.


He has a proud smile on his face, like it's his favorite quote, as he continues, now chuckling a bit.


> Jin : I like ya girl, so don't make things end up with us pointing guns at each other. Won't be very pretty for neither of us.


Once all's said and done, he closes the door to his house, and gestures his thumb at a direction opposite the main gate of the town.


> Jin : A'ight, now to meet up with my team, the C.O.N.T.R.A., and get the show on the road. Those beasts ain't gonna just be driven off by themselves.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 28, 2021)

"Scarcity has value, dearie." She said as she gave a grin and took the grip of the weapon, before having a bit issue trying to hold it due to the weight, but perhaps using her telekinesis of her eyes would start to glow slightly green and an aura would go around her hands, making it look as if she was also wielding it with her mind.

"Si si, indeed it is." Now with her mind filled with other thoughts, that she would keep to herself.

"Indeed, now. We may need to contact others to escort you to base. You are, not able to fit on helicopter." She said, trying not to sound blunt but failing to do so.

"Your team? Hmmm, perhaps if I can contact mio own team we can work together?" She asked, now intrigued about the other members.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 28, 2021)

On her not-so-subtle remark about his body build and weight, the blacksmith only waves his hand dismissively (he seems to have a habit of doing it) and chuckles, apparently not minding it. 


> Jin : Our HQ... or just some "guild hall" kinda deal, is at the end of this road. There're 6 others, not a whole lot, so we can be flexible and adaptive in working with other bigger forces. But, lady first. Tell me 'bout your team.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 28, 2021)

"Si, well mio team are group of mercenaries working for Doctor Eggman. There is me, codename: Psycho Witch. Then there is Rukus, he is very good scout and shot with rifle. Then you have Thorn, she controls plants and helps me in kitchen. Finally, there is _Bigbutt_. She...well, she could carry you at least. " She stated, being as cryptic as usual about her squad.

"There are other members, but they couldn't be useful against monsters and dragons." She stated.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 28, 2021)

From what he gets about the vixen's team, he kind of gets the idea on what they'd be like. She has some form of telekinesis and probably witchcraft. No clue about Ruckus, maybe the type of too-fast-too-furious one. Thorn, pretty fitting codename for one with plant-based magic, and perhaps cooking talents. And then, that one that sounds like the main physical/muscle strength for heavy-duty tasks, but...


> Jin : I feel kinda bad for that guy with the codename Bigbutt. I mean, come on...


He chuckles a bit.


> Jin : Anyway, for my team. We got Confronter, Observer, Neutralizer, Terminator, Retaliator, and Annihilator. First three are female, later three are male. Confronter is extremely fast in her movements, can literally run up buildings, and at the same time good at keeping enemies from escaping. Observer is quick and sharp with her eyes, can reveal the enemies' weak spots to the team. And for that we got Neutralizer, specialized in delivering critical damage that hurts pretty damn bad. Terminator has damage-over-time to soften up the enemies and wear them down. Retaliator is for reading the enemies and participating their actions, so as to warn the team to prepare. Finally, Annihilator is known as "he who makes sure his bloodline continues", and holds the highest record for the number of boulders that were harmed in the training and drills that he put himself through.


The blacksmith chuckles more at the last one of his team.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 28, 2021)

"Oh no no no dearie. That is not code name of Ophelia, it is nick name." Amanda said as she burst out laughing.

"I don't like  Ophelia, so I call her that." She stated.

"I see." She said as she simply blinks at all this information about them give to her at once.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 28, 2021)

> Jin : Wow. That's what you call someone in your team... yeah, I can definitely see myself having the same fate if you see me selling weapons to your enemies too, I'm sure. Aaaanyway.


He gestures his thumb in the direction of his HQ.


> Jin : It's just over there, but up to you. You wanna fill in with your team first, or meet up with mine ?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 28, 2021)

"Oh no, Ophelia is just arrogant and insolent dolt who has inferior wine! You are fine, dearie." Amanda said as she waved her hand and almost going on a rant.

"Which do you think will be best? I could go alone to your team or get mine to meet yours?" She inquires.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 28, 2021)

He chuckles at the vixen's rant about her own teammate, thinking to himself, this is what it's gonna be working with the bad guys. Having no problems expressing one's problems to each other.
On her question, he ponders a bit, then asks.


> Jin : If you get your team here, how long will it take ?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 28, 2021)

"They have to travel by helicopter from Eurish...so um, a very long time." She said as she shrugged.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 28, 2021)

> Jin : Oh a'ight, in that case, just call 'em here. While waiting, you can meet up with mine. They're right here in this town.


He gestures for her and the dragon to follow.
The town, named Ionah, looks to be of modest size, and rather peaceful, supposedly going with a modern but simple, "minimal" style. Everyone is armed with small and compact weapons, one long-range and one melee. For long-range, either a sawed-off shotgun or a handgun. For melee, a one-handed weapon like short sword, hand axe or mace, and with or without a buckler. Though, the way people go about their business show that the weapons are only for self-defense and not to pick a fight.
The guards, on the other hand, are armed with a baton and a kite-shield.
The guns appear to be in different design, model and perhaps manufacturer, but almost all the melee weapons seem to have been made by the taur.
The C.O.N.T.R.A. HQ, or as he said it himself, the guild hall, is at the end of the road from the main gate going in. It looks to be a sort of longhouse, with just one floor, but multiple rooms.


> Jin : A'ight, here we are.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 29, 2021)

"Mio kind of town." She said as she looked at everyone armed, oddly enough she seemed perfectly calm with this.

_As she would look around, she thought of any, business opportunities she could perhaps do. Afterall, a town armed to the teeth like this must have enemies, or customers. She could make a modest profit while in town. As she would daintily move around on her pair of dark brown slippers. She would notice these designs. She would then follow up to the C.O.N.T.R.A HQ and nod as he said that they were there._

"Bene, you lead the way?" She asked as she motioned for him to take point.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 29, 2021)

> Jin : A'ight, come on in.


He opens the door and steps in first.

(the whole HQ basically looks like this, but longer, multiple rooms, and only one floor)




The two enter the spar room, with lots of practice dummies. Inside at the moment, there is a boar with a two-handed axe, and a scorpion with a rapier. The boar has dark-purple fur coat, while the scorpion has crystal-blue carapace.








They're practicing their attacks when Jin and the vixen walk in.


> Atlas (the boar) : Ey boss. How's it goin' ?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 4, 2021)

(Sorry for the late reply, the heat has been getting to me and I've had to take some time to relax and cool down in the nighttime.) 

"Ciao." She said as she steps in and looks around. 

She didn't really know what to make of the longhouse like building, it was very archaic. On one hand that meant that magical items would be around, on the other hand she wasn't very melee prone. Still, she wondered if these group would be as so stereotypical as have a mead for her to have.

"I am Amanda. " She said as she courtesies with her dark green dress.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 4, 2021)

(it's fine, take your time and take care of yourself)

The scorpion points the tip of the sword down on the ground, while resting her hands on the handle, but otherwise doesn't really reply. Instead she only slightly lowers her head. It's also almost impossible to tell her facial expression, or where she's actually looking, due to her eyes. The only hint is from the "glare" that reflects off her eyes.
At the very least she doesn't seem too condescending, despite her "royal" stance there.
The boar, on the other hand, rests his almost-oversized axe on his shoulders like it's just a lightweight sword.


> Jin : This is Atlas and Octavia, also known as the Annihilator and Observer, respectively. Guys, this is Amanda, the one I met on the train yesterday, when those dragons attacked. She'd work with us in dealing with them.


Just then, the baby dragon lets out a "bark", as if to introduce itself too.
The scorpion looks at it, now resting her hands on her knees.


> Octavia : What about this fella, boss ?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 4, 2021)

"Very intriguing names. I normally fight at range, but if I can use sword I would be better in melee. Not that I have much sword experience, well other than shanking. This bambino dragon, I've found them and brought them to your boss. I am looking to raise dragon." She stated as she nods.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 4, 2021)

> Octavia : We mostly fight at range too, so you may fit in well. But you sure about raising this dragon ? What if its parents are out there looking for it ?


The scorpion, despite her monotone voice, sounds concerned for the dragon, at the thought of being kept away like this.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 5, 2021)

"Perhaps, but wouldn't they have found it by now if they were?  They could think it's dead at train crash." Amanda said as she shrugged.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 5, 2021)

The scorpion, the boar, and their leader look at each other upon hearing her response, not sure what to make of it.
Jin is the one to break the awkward silence.


> Jin : Doesn't matter, we have some bigger issues to deal with. Literally bigger. There're more and more reports of those things showing up near the border, and we got a lot ahead of us. Octavia, call for Ryan, I'll need you two to scout the border and see what we're dealing with...


He trails off a bit, seemingly suddenly remembering something as he glances at the baby dragon, then looks back at the three.


> Jin : ... and call for Camila. I need her to stay on watch at the stations.





> Atlas : Why there ?





> Jin : See if there're any other trains smuggling eggs, offsprings or even trophies of those beasts, into the city. This baby dragon hatched from an egg on the train I was in, so someone must've got it there. Presumably illegal hunters, smugglers, or both. And I have a feeling it's not the only one. Not the first, not the last.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 5, 2021)

"Ahem." She said as she would suddenly clear her throat, at least to indicate for them to listen to her.

"Perhaps mio own team can help? Two of our members are excellent scouts. Another, could prove useful in defending this town. It may take them a long time to get here though." Amanda stated.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 5, 2021)

They look over to the vixen when hearing her clearing her throat.


> Jin : Oh right, sorry, your team. Yeah, the more eyes we have at the border, the better we know about those beasts to prepare ourselves. But, uh, I suppose we need more details on what we can do so we can work together. Like, powers and skills and specializations and stuffs. Doesn't need real name. Codename or nickname is fine.


He shrugs, looking at them, then glances over to the vixen again.


> Jin : So, if you don't mind, how about lady first.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 5, 2021)

"Grazie, dearie. Mio codename is Psycho Witch. I am telekinetic, and well a witch. Rukus is sniper and good scout, he loves outdoors. Thorn works with Rukus and mio-self, she controls plants and is good in wilderness...Last is Ophelia...she turns giant. Dumb power, but she is good for smashing things." Amanda said as she shrugged.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 5, 2021)

> Jin : Solid. 11 people should be good, though best to seperate into teams for easier coordination. Now then, Octavia, would you mind taking Amanda to a quick tour around the place for a bit ? Atlas, call in the others, we got work to do. I'm heading to the workshop, lots of equipment to maintain.





> Atlas : Aye boss.


The two leave the room. The scorpion is left with the vixen. She hangs her sword on her hip and glances at the vixen guest.


> Octavia :  Right then, would you follow me. And, you too, little guy.


The baby dragon makes another "bark".
The scorpion huntress, the vixen and the dragon go for a walk through the headquarter. Her tail slowly sways side to side as she walks.
The longhouse, from the entrance looking in, has the following rooms from left to right : bedroom, dining room & kitchen, main planning room, medical-treatment room, and equipment-storage room. The spar room is on the back/behind of the longhouse.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 5, 2021)

"Si si, if we can get them to come in time that is." Amanda said as she nodded.

"Bene, lead the way, dearie." Amanda said as she motioned for Octavia to give her the grand tour.

"You know, I act as good cook and medic in Bad Egg Unit. Perhaps I could be of support here?" Amanda said after visiting the kitchen and medical room.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 5, 2021)

> Octavia : You and boss have something in common there ! He also has a thing for cooking, and Vietnamese foods where he's from got even the scorpion royal family hooked. And, he is also the main healer of the team, with his powers of the halo light and his venom used as a sort of regenerative potion, to heal injuries and ease the pain.


Next she takes the vixen to the planning room, and equipment storage.


> Octavia : This planning room is where me and Ryan debrief the team on what to expect about the targets, such as their weak spots, behaviors, attacks, and the likes.





> Octavia : Finally, the equipment room. Lots of melee weapons, enchanted to be able to perform long-range attacks. We got kite shields, bucklers, sabers, double-edged swords, machete-like swords, hammers, maces, axes, war clubs, bardiches, pole-hammers, pole-axes, spears, and so on. All made by boss himself. Except katana, he said it's really hard to get the right curve for the blade, so he makes the straight version of it instead. He said it's called ninjato, I think.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 6, 2021)

"Che cosa is 'vietnamese'?" She asked as she walked.

"There is royal familiga of scorpiones? Scary." She simply replied. 

"I have medical training, but old remedies work best. Just like in days of mio nonna grande, Aurelia. Whatever works, I suppose." She said as she shrugged.

"I see, do you have guards? Some information is best kept secret, si?" She inquires some more.

"That is, quite the selection." She said as her eyes blinked upon hearing about all these weapons.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 6, 2021)

(I think we left Mambi behind, opps.)


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 6, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> (I think we left Mambi behind, opps.)


(He said he can't really follow or something, so don't worry)


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 6, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> (He said he can't really follow or something, so don't worry)



(Oh, alright.)


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 6, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> "Che cosa is 'vietnamese'?" She asked as she walked.
> 
> "There is royal familiga of scorpiones? Scary." She simply replied.
> 
> ...


The scorpion hunter looks at the vixen the way one would raise their eyebrows, and tilts her head a bit.


> Octavia : Yep, boss is Vietnamese. Y'know, South-East Asia. That's why he sounds kind of awkward when speaking, see ? English isn't his native tongue.





> Octavia : Yeah, there're 3 major scorpion clans, and within each of them are several royal houses. I'm a princess of one of them. But, don't let that get to you. I don't expect, or want, people to address me like "your majesty" around here. Boss made it clear that everyone's equal. And, we call him "boss" but it's not like what you'd see in mafia organizations.





> Octavia : We do have guards, yes, so don't worry about security getting breached.





> Octavia : Yep, boss has a thing for melee weapons. Even though there're only seven of us around.


----------

